# If The Mercury Music Prize Was Decided by T-shirts



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

I’m sure most music fans own at least one T shirt with their favourite band or musician printed all over the front. Some of you however, may just wear the bands name as a fashion accessory, or because of a cool design or logo that caught your eye.

Well, whatever the reason, let’s take a look at some of the best selling band T shirts around the UK at the moment and work out why they’re so popular.

Lets get things started with this awesome print. King Krule’s latest release – 6 Feet Beneath the Moon – was unlucky to miss out on this year’s Mercury Prize shortlist, but the 19-year-old Londoner has produced one of the stand out albums of 2013 by using his unique, unsteady and emotional vocals.

Although he may not have gained the popularity to propel him into the top 12 nominees for this year’s Mercury Prize, his album designs make wicked T shirt prints that will surely see him among the coolest T shirts of 2013 – not a bad consolation, hey King Krule?

Tell me you wouldn’t want to wear one of these awesome T shirts?



















Next up on the list is The Ramones: one of the most iconic punk bands of all time. Unfortunately, they find themselves on the list for all the wrong reasons though. Primark have decided to butcher one of the most sacred bands in punk rock by turning the once hard-core, anti-mainstream band into a fashion statement.

Admittedly I must confess, I do love the T shirt. It’s just I can’t help but feel the Ramones wouldn’t be all too pleased to know that it was being sold in a popular high-street retailers alongside matching pillow cases, to people who most probably have no idea who The Ramones even are. Nevertheless, the T shirt is flying off the shelves, becoming a huge best seller in the process.

So here it is:










Now, this is definitely one of my personal favourites. Pop icon David Bowie has released his superb new album – The Next Day – after almost a decade out of showbiz. The album’s cover art is easily one of the best designs I have seen in a long while, and it can now be printed on a plain white Paul Smith T shirt.

It’s a little pricey as you may expect but, if you’re a David Bowie fan, it’s a must buy:










One of this year’s favourites for the Mercury Prize – along with the aforementioned David Bowie – is the hugely successful indie band Arctic Monkeys, with their new album: AM. The album sold over 157,000 copies in the first week of its release, making it the second fastest selling album of the year after Daft Punks: Random Access Memories.

And here’s the T shirt to go with it:










Bringing us to a close is another of this year’s Mercury Prize nominees, James Blake. His new release – Overgrown – has received wide acclaim, and the young Londoner is rapidly growing in popularity with his soulful, down-tempo, electronic compositions.

Another of my favourite album covers of the last few years; this awesome pic can now be worn on a plain white T shirt too:










Got a favourite band T shirt? Let us know your favourite cover art and T shirt designs in the comments.


----------

